# Continuation of the martialtalk boxing tournament: Joe Frazier vs. Leon Spinks



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 4, 2017)

For those wanting to know what it is, the original threads explaining it can be located here Martial Talk Boxing Tournament and Martial Talk Boxing Tournament With Poll/Bracket. 

The current bracket is located here: Martialtalk Boxing Tournament -  Challonge

The new poll is between Joe Fraizer and Leon Spinks. Vote here: 

Have your say: Joe Frazier vs. Leon Spinks!


----------



## Steve (May 4, 2017)

Leon, all the way.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 4, 2017)

Steve said:


> Leon, all the way.


I'm noticing an underdog/cinderella story vibe coming from your votes.


----------



## Steve (May 4, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> I'm noticing an underdog/cinderella story vibe coming from your votes.


I trend that direction and also these are all of the boxers I picked way back when. 

My picks were:

Chuck Wepner
Buster Douglas
Evander holyfield
Leon Spinks


----------



## CB Jones (May 4, 2017)

Smoking Joe


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 5, 2017)

Steve said:


> I trend that direction and also these are all of the boxers I picked way back when.
> 
> My picks were:
> 
> ...


You've still got half your group remaining, so we're tied currently. Actually, you me and Buka all have 2 remaining... @Tames D only has one


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 10, 2017)

Joe Frazier won 4-1


----------



## CB Jones (May 10, 2017)

I'm pouting over Roy Jones Jr being eliminated 1st round.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 10, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> I'm pouting over Roy Jones Jr being eliminated 1st round.


I'd say if only you were on the site sooner you could have prevented that...but it was pretty one-sided.


----------



## CB Jones (May 10, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> I'd say if only you were on the site sooner you could have prevented that...but it was pretty one-sided.



They must have forgot


----------



## Steve (May 10, 2017)

The fix was in!!!


----------

